
Ask HN: Book recommendation for math behind formal verification in software? - m3mpp
I&#x27;m very interested in that field, unfortunately, the math part pretty much escapes me.<p>The long term goal is to be able to use Coq or Isabelle to prove some small piece of software.
======
swampcreature
Fundamental Proof Methods in Computer Science: A Computer-Based Approach by
Arkoudas/Musser

Link:

[https://books.google.com/books/about/Fundamental_Proof_Metho...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Fundamental_Proof_Methods_in_Computer_Sc.html?id=MovGDgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
TheAsprngHacker
Software Foundations:
[https://softwarefoundations.cis.upenn.edu](https://softwarefoundations.cis.upenn.edu)

